# what espresso shots in 8oz and 12oz cups?



## expresso-velo (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi, to all I'm sort of new to the coffee world and am setting up a Barista bicycle in France (done 2 barista day courses) got my espressos good and managing to foam the milk BUT I can't seem to get my head around the shots of coffee used between a 8oz and 12oz cups?.

Ideally ill be doing a cappuccino and flat whites in the 8oz and not 12 but a latte in a 12 means a tripple shot?

Any help would be good?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Get yourself a range of precision baskets that way you can vary the output for each of the drinks you are making. Typically you would want at least a 15g dose for a flat white and then usually in a six ounce cup, I. Order to punch through the milk in a 12 z cup you will have to push up the input dose to at least 18 grams more like 20


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> Get yourself a range of precision baskets that way you can vary the output for each of the drinks you are making. Typically you would want at least a 15g dose for a flat white and then usually in a six ounce cup, I. Order to punch through the milk in a 12 z cup you will have to push up the input dose to at least 18 grams more like 20


Out of interest... if using precision baskets (VST for example) I understand the hole set up is for a specific dose. Is the goal of the precision baskets to enable the same grind setting with a range of doses in the different sized basket?

An easier way of saying this would be... if my grind remains the same would the results from a 15g vst (with 15g in the basket) & a 22g vst (with 22g in the basket) be similar if keeping the brew ratio the same (yield larger but taste the same?). Or do you need to completely re-dial in for different baskets?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

HowardSmith said:


> Out of interest... if using precision baskets (VST for example) I understand the hole set up is for a specific dose. Is the goal of the precision baskets to enable the same grind setting with a range of doses in the different sized basket?
> 
> An easier way of saying this would be... if my grind remains the same would the results from a 15g vst (with 15g in the basket) & a 22g vst (with 22g in the basket) be similar if keeping the brew ratio the same (yield larger but taste the same?). Or do you need to completely re-dial in for different baskets?


That is the general idea yes, you shouldnt have to readjust your grind settings gs between each badket


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> That is the general idea yes, you shouldnt have to readjust your grind settings gs between each badket


I have an 18g and a 22g VST and the only thing that differs is the shot time. I keep the same grind setting. I use the 22g for my travel flask/cup thing and the 18g for my breakfast cuppa.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Rhys said:


> I have an 18g and a 22g VST and the only thing that differs is the shot time. I keep the same grind setting. I use the 22g for my travel flask/cup thing and the 18g for my breakfast cuppa.


Maybe I will get that 25g monster then... just for shits & giggles!

To the OP.... Are you set on 8 & 12oz drink sizes or are you flexible... Are these paper take away cups?

Personally I have 6ish & 8ish oz cups.

Double shots from the 20g VST make a nice strong flat white or cap in the 6oz.

The 8oz are used for latte or a kind of larger cap which is really a half way house between a cap and a latte. Latte strength but thicker milk (which is usually what I like).

Splitting a 20g VST shot into the 6oz cups is IMO too weak. Although I know a lot of people do this kind of drink.

Not exactly relevant to you but a bit of an idea. I'm sure others will share what they like to make too.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I sometimes split a 22g into 2 flat whites as my other half doesn't like too strong a coffee.


----------



## expresso-velo (Aug 24, 2018)

Thank you everyone. I'd bought some 8 and 12 paper take away cups but will probably change as now getting to know everything better, the idea of selling a cappuccino in a 12oz cup is crazy....

I was really hoping to avoid changing grind sizes between cups.

VST can i use one in a fracino?

Once again thanks sooo much


----------



## expresso-velo (Aug 24, 2018)

Thank you everyone. I'd bought some 8 and 12 paper take away cups but will probably change as now getting to know everything better, the idea of selling a cappuccino in a 12oz cup is crazy....

I was really hoping to avoid changing grind sizes between cups.

VST can i use one in a fracino?

Once again thanks sooo much


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

expresso-velo said:


> Thank you everyone. I'd bought some 8 and 12 paper take away cups but will probably change as now getting to know everything better, the idea of selling a cappuccino in a 12oz cup is crazy....
> 
> I was really hoping to avoid changing grind sizes between cups.
> 
> ...


I really think most people don't know what they are asking for or even if the drink is what they want when they get it. Hence small medium or large drink options in most high street chains.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

As far as selling a cap in a 12oz cup you don't need to. You should make your drinks however you want them to taste.

'The customer is always rite' is a massive misconception. Especially for small independent businesses IMO.

I run a wedding photography business. I offer one package at one price. If anyone emails me and tries to change my package they will have no luck.

A lot of desperate businesses will do anything to get another customer & please them. I think this can sometimes be a mistake & you end up offering a service or product that is not 'yours'.

High street chains offer all different sizes of drinks... madness.. but they are trying to please everyone.

If it were me & someone ordered a cap they would get my version of a cap. If they then said that's too small or I don't want the chocolate or can you do it with more milk I would say "ok well you may prefer a latte". I personally wouldn't go along with this nonsense of allowing customers modify 'your product'.

FWIW it looks like you can get 6oz cups too...

6oz Flat White

8oz Cap

12oz Latte

You would probably be able to please most with that... & I would suspect you could steam the same amount of milk for the FW & cap & because the cap milk will grow more it will get up about rite.


----------



## expresso-velo (Aug 24, 2018)

Thank you everyone. I'd bought some 8 and 12 paper take away cups but will probably change as now getting to know everything better, the idea of selling a cappuccino in a 12oz cup is crazy....

I was really hoping to avoid changing grind sizes between cups.

VST can i use one in a fracino?

Once again thanks sooo much


----------



## expresso-velo (Aug 24, 2018)

Thank you so much this is really how I feel but as Im new not cofident enough as yet ....

Thank you thank your comments will help me to launch ...... still got bits to finish on the bike but nearly there ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

If your Fracino takes 58mm baskets, then VST baskets will fit fine.

You may have some depth issues with the larger (20g etc) baskets if not using a naked portafilter though.


----------



## expresso-velo (Aug 24, 2018)

I think its that size will double check - sorry but dont understand "naked portafilter"?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

expresso-velo said:


> I think its that size will double check - sorry but dont understand "naked portafilter"?


Naked = bottomless.


----------



## expresso-velo (Aug 24, 2018)

Oh thanks


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Fracino will take vst. Don't know about 20g basket for depth, as mentioned might be too big.

Out of interest What's the issue with a 12oz cappuccino?

I'd try to get compostable or recyclable cups. I haven't found a 6oz one that fits either criteria.

I just offer 8 and 12 oz cups, fill a flat white slightly less on the 8oz cup.

Everybody gets a double shot 18g dose, normally about 32 - 40g shot, unless they ask for a single shot (which is very occasionally and then I split the shot).


----------

